# What do you listen too.....



## KronicKing32 (May 20, 2006)

Just was wondering what ya'll listen to when you're high. I listen mainly to rap when I'm high. I a metalhead usually but not when I smoke. I get all freaking wigga and shit. I mainly listen to Chamillionaire, Bun-B, Chrome, Lil Wyte, Mike Jones, Lil Ke'ke, 36M and gangster type rap. Let's hear what you listen too....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*I listen to all kinds of music but enjoy classic rock from the 60's, and 70's the most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

I dig acoustic jams when I have a good buzz goin', I like dirty old country too, cash, jennings, haggard, coe...


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

Bob Marley and the Wailers is always a good choice for me wen high, it mellows me out and sets the mood. But if I don't have Marly I listen to Sublime, Matisyahoo, E-40, Three-Six Mafia. There is this one song that goes " Blinded by the light" heard it at my friends house and loved it. And wen I have nuthin or in different country I enjoy any type of acustic.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 7, 2006)

woah i really listen to every kind of music but ive been listening to the garden state soundtrack,hopesfall,bjork,damian Marley,M83 and others that take me in a good trip...


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 7, 2006)

well right now i'm listening to The All American Rejects... but i'll listen to just about anything stoned.. but the song move along by the above named band is pretty good.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 7, 2006)

Oldschool Classic Hiphop, Sublime, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Nujabes, Roy Ayers, Queen, Wu Tang...this list is infinite. Music and Marijuana like peas and carrots!


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 7, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> woah i really listen to every kind of music but ive been listening to the garden state soundtrack,hopesfall,bjork,damian Marley,M83 and others that take me in a good trip...


 
The garden state soundtrack is an album all by itself.  I love that damn cd.

"Even if was no longer able to climb my stairs, I just don't think I'd ever get over you."


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Right now I can't stop listening to "The Wreckers"  Take the Pieces, those girls rock!


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 8, 2006)

Uhh... hello???  DARUDE.  Listening to techno when I'm outrageously stoned is a mind orgasm.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 8, 2006)

I listen to the same music wether im high or not.  I like the Kottonmouth Kings, Big B, Dipset, young jeezy etc...    Ive only recently gotten back to the kottonmouth kings though.  I think im gonna get back to my stoner roots.  KMK coming to FL on july14 in st pete.  !!!!!!!!!!   im goin!!!!!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 8, 2006)

Inmediusre said:
			
		

> The garden state soundtrack is an album all by itself. I love that damn cd.
> 
> "Even if was no longer able to climb my stairs, I just don't think I'd ever get over you."


 
Thats like the best song of the album... 

Just incase anyone wants to listen to the song its...

Colin Hay-I Just Don't Think I'll Ever Get Over You

Very Good song...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 8, 2006)

mainly old school hardcore and some hip hop such as Talib kweli..aesop rock..Gang Star..Big L is my favorite RIP...J. Cash is a must..Dean Martin..Sade is good
Biff knows the deal with the classics though...good stuff


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 8, 2006)

turkeyneck, BIg L was a monster.  One of the Greatest to ever grab a mic.  RIP Big L


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 8, 2006)

No joke...I like "Casualties of a Dice Game" ...I like it all.


----------



## amg (Jun 8, 2006)

Im new to the forum.....

I listen to just about anything. I listen to Bizzy Bone, Mostly all Reggaeton, Lil wayne. I like some rock too. I like stained, red hot chilli peppers, incubus, nirvana, and just about anything.


----------



## Rix (Jun 8, 2006)

Chamillionaire & The Friday Soundtrack... tight


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 8, 2006)

I personally also like all kinds of music, I guess it just depends on the song. Whether the beat gets me jamming or the lyrics get me thinking, a good song is a good song to me.

I'd have to say my favorites are accoustic and alternative rock though. I'm a HUGE fan of The Goo Goo Dolls, as well as 3rd Eye Blind, O.A.R., and 3 Doors Down.

When I'm in a kind of upset mood though, nothing soothes me better than Dashboard Confessionals.

Cool topic, I liked sharing that.


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 8, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Right now I can't stop listening to "The Wreckers" Take the Pieces, those girls rock!


 

My girlfriend of 2 years and I just broke up  She meant everything to me, and that's the song she has in her AOL Instant Messanger profile. Talk about awful.


----------



## sombro (Jun 8, 2006)

in the car at the mo i've got g-love and special sauce, back to mine by liam from the prodigy,the flaming lips, freaky icelandic techno types the knife,the zutons,mf doom, kate bush, star time by james brown, some aretha a couple of house cds and a couple of free cds from the front of music magazines.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2006)

Right this minute. Pink Floyd Animals.


Other regular choices.
NIN
Fleetwood Mac
KMFDM
The Dead.
Metallica.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

Choices in the vehiclular CD case....

Rage Against The Machine
Ministry
White Zombie
Audioslave
Soundgarden
Filter
Frontline Assembly
KMFDM
Lords Of Acid
Misfits
Rob Zombie
Powerman 5000
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult
NiN
RevCo
Reverend Horton Heat
Delerium


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

sucker for retro.....gawd i love my 80's


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2006)

ZenLunatic said:
			
		

> Choices in the vehiclular CD case....
> 
> Rage Against The Machine
> Ministry
> ...


*Damn Zen I can't believe you listen to the Misfits. My brother has alot of their stuff. May i be the first to say you my friend have great taste in music.  *


----------



## rasta (Jun 9, 2006)

anything with chester thompson on drums (chesters a god) p,l.r


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

Right this minute - All over you by UFO

In no particular order...

Metallica
The Eagles
Led Zeppelin
AC DC
Bruce Springsteen
Johnny Cash
Tyler Hilton
Godsmack
UFO
Foo Fighters
Finger 11
Auidoslave
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Pink Floyd
Eric Clapton
Aerosmith
Guns n Roses
Megadeath
Rush
Rammstein 

I like a bit of everything if you can't tell...lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

i like some chicks too

Nelly Furtado (her original album anyway...getting a bit commercial cheesey now)
Tori Amos
Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

and as you can probably by my just poating the odd one or two is cause im a damn stoner and forget everything when it comes time to post


----------



## rockydog (Jun 9, 2006)

_I listen to Bob Marley, been jammin to Damien Marley here recently, Born Jamericans, Korn, Disturbed, Eminem, love Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, man my mood changes a lot. LOL_


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

ok away we go.....

Tom Petty 
Green Day (of course duh)
The Cult
Metallica
AC/DC
Bush 
Pearl Jam
Bone, Thugs and Harmony
Eminen

Just to name a few.....


----------



## Skribb (Jun 10, 2006)

old school Bonethugs ~N~ Harmony! East 1999 Eternal


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Right now im listening to chunk up a deuce from paul wall.
I like anything that is Rap*


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

Ya'll should check out Matisyahu.I am jammin to em now


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 10, 2006)

keren ann - some french artist. try downloading one of her songs, you wont regret it. i dont understand french and i dont know what she sings about, it just sounds really good. it kinda gives you an overwhelming sense of hope or something like that.


----------



## Hick (Jun 10, 2006)

> I like dirty old country too, cash, jennings, haggard, coe...


DAMN!! biff', I was raised on those guys. Just saw DAC in concert a few weeks ago. 65 yrs old and still touring??..just looked like a big o' dirty fat biker..hee hee he, but glad I got to see him.
   Anybody ever hear of/listen to any John Prine?...


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

An album was just released called rebel meets rebel and is Coe with the boys from pantera (minus anselmo) and its pretty good, it was recorded a few years back.
He does still tour quite a bit, it's unfortunate that he has been ignored by nashville and the whole music scene for so long, those x-rated and racist records really screwed him, they will still buy his songs and make them hits or others but he gets no recognition. I have heard of and heard john prine but not toomuch, good stuff?

I just saw a fella the other night, awesome show, he plays the banjo and sings by himself, taps the stage with with his foot and has a microphone on the stage that makes it sound like a kick drum. He sounds like an 80 year old black man but he's really a skinny white kid from a farm in Iowa, you should really check him out. HIs name is William Elliott Whitmore.

The first song that plays is him.
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=22324009 

Another myspace with a few songs.
www.*myspace*.com/williamwhitmore


----------



## Hick (Jun 10, 2006)

It is a shame that he has 'ignored', but you're right. His racism must have certainly played a roll in that.
  I listened to his music(including much of the X rated) for 20 years before I heard any of his racist stuff. I was a li'l "taken aback". It sure made me look at him, personally, in a diifferent light.
  Prine is..?..sorta' bluegrass/folk/country. I first saw him at a BG festival in Telluride, CO in about '75. Came bouncin' out on stage with both soles of his brogan's floppin' in the breeze. Beatin on a banjo, dancin' and slappin' time with those soles. I was SOLD!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice, I will check him out further. Coe has a black drummer now-a-days so I guess he's changed his ways.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 10, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I listen to all kinds of music but enjoy classic rock from the 60's, and 70's the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same!  Whats your favorite Band?  From that era?


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 11, 2006)

mcdillioh said:
			
		

> keren ann - some french artist. try downloading one of her songs, you wont regret it. i dont understand french and i dont know what she sings about, it just sounds really good. it kinda gives you an overwhelming sense of hope or something like that.


 
Reminds me of how I feel about Sigur Ros.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

Skribb said:
			
		

> old school Bonethugs ~N~ Harmony! East 1999 Eternal


"I'm the Weedman, I'm the Weedman..... "


----------

